# E3 Drinking Game (Nintendo Edition)



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

*Rules:*
- Each time one of the following things happens, take a drink
- If you are too young to drink or don't want to, do 5 push ups instead








I am open to suggestions so if you want me to add anything post them here!

Have fun!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

Can I just drink Mountain Dew or whatever instead?


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Can I just drink Mountain Dew or whatever instead?



drink whatever u want!!!


----------



## Cress (Jun 10, 2015)

Everyone will die just from the first one.
Remember, if he makes a list, 1 sip per amiibo on it!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is this for the entirety of the E3 area, or just the main thread, or what?


----------



## Murray (Jun 10, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Is this for the entirety of the E3 area, or just the main thread, or what?



e3 board


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

i updated it!!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 11, 2015)

rip my liver


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> rip my liver



u can do push ups instead and become hot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

I dont have a wii u


----------



## Murray (Jun 11, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I dont have a wii u



doesn't count if you do it on purpose


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Murray said:


> doesn't count if you do it on purpose



But it makes me sad


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2015)

Your creativity is boss.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Your creativity is boss.



Mur was special guest creative advisor!!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Can I just drink Mountain Dew or whatever instead?



weak boy


----------



## HHoney (Jun 11, 2015)

I will have a 24 pack stomach in no time, and I'm a girl! This is awesome!


----------



## shunishu (Jun 11, 2015)

but this goes mostly against what users do.. i want one  for nintendo's mishaps too ^^
I'll do the workout version .. ^^


----------



## Cress (Jun 11, 2015)

WHELP, JasonBurrows just made an amiibo list in the amiibo General Discussion, rip everyone.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WHELP, JasonBurrows just made an amiibo list in the amiibo General Discussion, rip everyone.



That guy seems like he's a little too into amiibo.
he may even jerk off to them every night who knows


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

shunishu said:


> but this goes mostly against what users do.. i want one  for nintendo's mishaps too ^^
> I'll do the workout version .. ^^


Idc enough about e3 to make one on what Nintendo does


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2015)

im already drank


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WHELP, JasonBurrows just made an amiibo list in the amiibo General Discussion, rip everyone.



It's not on the E3 board so we're safe.


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2015)

Laugh out loud at the Jason Burrows bit


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

ok i finished it so now u can all play


----------



## Cress (Jun 12, 2015)

So when you say Jigglypuff, what do you mean by that? Like, 1 sip per Jigglypuff in your signature or...


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So when you say Jigglypuff, what do you mean by that? Like, 1 sip per Jigglypuff in your signature or...



basically, if u see jigglypuff, ur ****ed


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2015)

Australians: drink every time the video feed lags / freezes


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Australians: drink every time the video feed lags / freezes



DONT CRUSH MY DREAMS IM GONNA STAY UP THIS YEAR AND IF U JYNX IT AND MAKEIT LAG I WILL HATE U FOREVER


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Australians: drink every time the video feed lags / freezes



Pls dont make fun of us


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Pls dont make fun of us



dont worry friend he is one of us


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> dont worry friend he is one of us




Y-you said friend ;O


----------



## Murray (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Australians: drink every time the video feed lags / freezes



dw the drinking game is actually a picture (it's not frozen)


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Pls dont make fun of us



m8 i am running on the finest copper bad boys our nation has to offer.


----------



## Murray (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> m8 i am running on the finest copper bad boys our nation has to offer.



wow that's pretty good it must be a clear day


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2015)

Murray said:


> wow that's pretty good it must be a clear day



That's actually the highest I've ever seen it on speedtest. 

Finish your drink every time Reggie is passive aggressive to Bill Trinen.


----------



## Cress (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> m8 i am running on the finest copper bad boys our nation has to offer.



"Slower than 67% of AU."
Yeah ok if u say so.


----------



## Amyy (Jun 12, 2015)

h2o is the way to go


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Australians: drink every time the video feed lags / freezes



see you in rehab


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you trying to get me to go to the hospital? Lol


----------



## Trundle (Jun 12, 2015)

this whole game could literally be the first one and we'd all die


----------



## August (Jun 12, 2015)

Gonna get so drank 2nite m8.

Okay done with the inferior spelling.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

August said:


> Gonna get so drank 2nite m8.
> 
> Okay done with the inferior spelling.



But i liek te infrerier speling


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 13, 2015)

it's already begun @ #1


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 13, 2015)

When does this start??? At E3? Or like.... is this a binge drink from now.... until E3...?? 
(So confused) 

1-2-3, 1-2-3 Drink....
1-2-3, 1-2-3 Drink....
1-2-3, 1-2-3 Drink....
Throw em' back till I lose count..... xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> When does this start??? At E3? Or like.... is this a binge drink from now.... until E3...??
> (So confused)


it starts now until the board closes


----------



## dude98 (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought Tv Tropes had brutal drinking games


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> it starts now until the board closes



Well.... what have I got.... Scotch.... Whiskey.... Brandy.... an orange liqueur.... I am pretty well set. I will take it neat, thank you. 
(I have very expensive taste.....)
Thank goodness for my high alcohol tolerance. The Jigglypuffs, man..... the Jigglypuffs....


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

sTOP POSTIGN INT THE WORLD CHAMPIONSIP THREAD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 14, 2015)

slightly related, but E3 bingo anyone?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 14, 2015)

What about a Nintendo E3 Presentation drinking game?


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> What about a Nintendo E3 Presentation drinking game?



idc enough about anything to make one


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 15, 2015)

Can we had a drink if someone complains of spoilers? Cause if we do, then I will be inflating that very much (grumble... World Championship results, Mother 1 announcement, all without spoiler tags grumble...)


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Can we had a drink if someone complains of spoilers? Cause if we do, then I will be inflating that very much (grumble... World Championship results, Mother 1 announcement, all without spoiler tags grumble...)



no idc about that sorry but ur more than welcome to make ur own drinking game!!


----------

